# Infertility taking over



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello
How to concentrate on everything else, when fertiiity issues seem to take over?  I am having difficulty concentrating on my children and partner (then feel guilty for wanting more (children that is, not partners!)  !), on my work (teaching - 200 of my students take GCSE in a month, and Ofsted were in last week, so quite busy!!) and my studies.  Not to mention keeping everyone in hot meals and clean underwear!  
I am really scattered and really not doing a good job of anything it seems.  How does anyone manage to keep their mind on everything else in life, when going through this process?


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi mogscat know exactly how u feel
As I have a beautiful son & daughter dd was icsi son is 13 he was natural & were trying for another & it does & can take over your life with me its the always thinking about it drives me insane xx


----------



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Loudxx84
It's nearly always the top thought in my mind, whatever else is going on!  I really need to be on the case with other areas of my life a lot more.  Or maybe i was always this scatty and it's just a good excuse....
I notice you are having icsi anytime now....wishing you the best of luck!  x


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi mogscat know exactly how u feel it is so hard no matter what your circumstances, I started my gonal F Sunday felt like I wanted to kill someone been awful moody 😩 xxx


----------



## bernieg1982 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi,
i know just how you feel, i have a daughter but not my partners (although she doesnt know this) and all we want is a baby. I cant conceive naturally again as i had cysts and they took most of my ovaries away and also have blocked tubes. So even if the tiny bit of ovary i have left did work, i still wouldnt get anywhere. I feel bad for wanting another when there are so many who have less than me. But i stand on the school playground looking at all the expectant mums and i turn into the green eyed monster!
fingers crossed it all works out for you! X


----------



## Sky_blue_purple (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello can totally relate to that - it's all I think about and I'm off to hypnotherapy next week to attempt to change my mindset! I'm also a teacher - a very grumpy one for the last 2 years😖! (See below for my history). Have a look at the donor egg board it will help with clinic selection. Many people seem to go abroad, we want to stay in the uk (south east) as the rules in the uk mean our future child has a chance to contact the donor at 18 and we wanted them to have that choice.


----------



## Giraffe83 (Dec 2, 2014)

I can also completely relate to this.  I am also a grumpy teacher! I have a DS who is 4 and have been TTc for three years.  It's all consuming when people ask you when you are going to have number 2 and constantly on my mind.  I have found acupuncture has helped me relax but not switch off.  I just so desperately want my son to have a sibling. I have a massive family and always imagined I would have loads of kids.  Not so. I did have two embies transferred yesterday so there is hope.  I also donated 8 eggs so I am keeping everything crossed that I have helped another lady fulfil her dream.

Wishing all lots of luck on your journeys.
X


----------



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello all
This thread has sprung back to life!  Loud I notice you now have a BFP in your signature - Yay!!  
I'm still scatty/grumpy/green eyed but making some progress now as partner is going out to Greece this month to do his bit then I will go later for frozen transfer if all goes well.  This seemed the easiest way to co-ordinate it all as the thought of organising a week or more in Greece for both of us at short notice was more than my poor brain could handle!  
Fingers crossed for your embies and the ones you donated too, Giraffe!  
Sky_blue_purple  hope the hypnotherapy is effective, let us know how it goes
Good luck everyone hope you enjoy some peaceful moments too!  xx


----------

